# Opportunity...1300 acres



## uturn (May 12, 2012)

Hey....thought I would throw it out there.

I have been approached by a Landowner near a Lease that I Manage and Hunt in the Southern Zone.  1300 acres in 1 Block, Pine Flats with Cypress Heads and a few Hardwoods, Seasonal Wet areas Surrounded by Timber. Has not been Hunted to speak of for Several Years.  Power nearby and Landowner said he would Clear a Camp area and Help with establishing the Camp on Lease.

I really don't need the GRIEF but, I will entertain putting it All together for the Right Folks - Small Group...$11,500.00 is what it is gonna take.

Let me know...


----------



## Curly (May 14, 2012)

where is the property located?


----------



## uturn (May 14, 2012)

The Tract is in Berrien County...


----------



## xroad (May 20, 2012)

if this land is still availible i may be interested in leasing the entire tract.

what part of the county is it in?


----------

